# Game 11, Bucks vs Bulls, Bradley center



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

First game I'll be able to see from beginning to end as long as I don't fall asleep!

It's been 8 games since the Bucks beat the Bulls.



> The last time the teams played in the regular season, Derrick Rose hit a clutch jumper at the buzzer to give Chicago a two-point victory in Milwaukee. Rose is recovering from off-season knee surgery and will not be around this time, but the Bucks remain wary.
> 
> "I don't even know if it's a rivalry when you get dominated like that," said coach Scott Skiles, who once was on the other side when he coached the Bulls from 2003-'07.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/bucks-try-to-add-rivalry-to-bulls-series-2f7ooad-180654471.html


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I figure we have a pretty good chance to break that losing streak.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Prince said:


> I figure we have a pretty good chance to break that losing streak.


Game went like so many of these games go - the Bulls controlled the boards.

and why did Henson only play a minute plus a few seconds?

Jennings says he's going to play on Monday, but if he sprained his ankle so badly he couldn't put wait on it coming off the court, he should sit for a while. The Bucks can't afford to have him less than 100 percent.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Jennings has been a ball hawk this year.


----------

